# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  10 000 - viesti, kuka kirjoitti ...?

## Mikko Laaksonen

Huomasinpa tässä, että foorumillemme on kirjoitettu jo yli 10 000 viestiä! Keskustelu onkin koko ajan vilkastunut ja monipuolistunut.

Kuka mahtoi olla tuo onnellinen, joka kirjoitti viestin n:o 10 000?

----------


## ultrix

Taisinpa olla minä: http://jlf.fi/9862-2.html

----------


## vko

Näin on, joskin voitaneen huomauttaa, että viesti numero 10000 ei ole 10000. viesti (jota Mikko varmaan tarkoitti vaikka viestin numeroa kysyikin). Kaksi eri asiaa.

EDIT: Tämän viestin numero on 10223, mutta se oli 10077. viesti. Ero ei sitten joka kohdassa ole sama, eli viesti numero 10146 ei välttämättä ole 10000. viesti.  :Smile:

----------

